# Santa at Hooters?



## lockwood81 (Dec 22, 2008)

What do Hooter Girls want for Christmas?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2008)

Ummm, a really big .... _parcel_ from Santa?

Fun pics. I'll bet Santa would much rather have the Hooters girls sit on his lap than some crying, wet-diapered 3 year old.

[It's odd to see the sunshine and palm trees in the background of the first shot, when it's so cold and snowy here.]


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

Santas wife used to be a hooters girl dontchya know.


Nice shots.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 22, 2008)

Im thinkin, I wanna be Santa,...but only at Hooters.   The first girl is my...oops..pic is my fave.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, Santa, the Hooters Girls' chests, and the tooth fairy....what do they all have in common????


----------



## AlfromLA (Dec 23, 2008)

wow, the first one is hot.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## lockwood81 (Dec 23, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> [It's odd to see the sunshine and palm trees in the background of the first shot, when it's so cold and snowy here.]



Yep, its quite warm down here, in the 70's F today....that's around 23c

The picture was taken just last Saturday, its a friend of mine dressed as Santa, we were on our way to a friends house to give a surprise visit of Santa and thought what the heck lets see what happens if we go to Hooters on the way.  

Thanks for the comments...that first girl has some amazing eyes.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 23, 2008)

Appears that Santa just got his Christmas presents!


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 3, 2009)

Does Santa need an assistant? I'm available!!


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 5, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Okay, Santa, the Hooters Girls' chests, and the tooth fairy....what do they all have in common????



Haha... oh it's still fun to believe.


----------



## zandman (Jan 6, 2009)

gotta love hooter girls,


----------



## MrsMoo (Jan 11, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Im thinkin, I wanna be Santa,...but only at Hooters.  The first girl is my...oops..pic is my fave.


 

nah, the last one is cuter!


----------

